# Texte einfärben für Karaoke Videos



## Yamani (6. August 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute,

möchte gerne Liedtexte für Karaoke Video aufbereiten, d.h. u.a. einfärben und suche eine geeignete Software, möglichst auf Mac-Basis... Wollte zudem das Video evtl. später noch ändern können, also die bearbeiteten Texte auch unabhängig vom Bild/Video weiterverarbeiten können.

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir Tipps geben könntet...

Vielen Dank im voraus

MfG
Yamani


----------



## goela (9. August 2005)

Aus Deiner Beschreibung wird leider nicht ganz deutlich klar, was Du machen möchtest!

Aber trotzdem würde ich Dir After Effects ans Herzen legen - gibt es auch für den (Big)Mac!


----------



## Yamani (9. August 2005)

Hi geola,

danke für die Antwort.

Zu meinem Vorhaben:

Ich möchte gerne Karaoke Videos erstellen und auf DVD bannen. Es gibt auf dem Markt einige Anbieter von Software, mit denen das Erstellen vor allem von Karaoke CDs ermöglicht bzw. erleichtert wird. Allerdings ist damit nicht unbedingt die Bearbeitung / Integration eines Videos mit eingeschlossen.
Habe nun ein wenig recherchiert und würde gerne mit einem Tool zunächst die Karaoke Texte vorbereiten (1. Schritt) und diese später mit Hilfe von FCP auf ein Video integrieren (2. Schritt).  
After Effects ist ein sehr guter Tipp, womit ich auch schon angefangen habe. Aber da muss ich zuvor noch mit eben einem Karaoke Tool die Texte bearbeiten (Timing von Text und Gesang), d.h. also es kommt ein weiterer Arbeitsschritt hinzu.

Für den Mac gibt es anscheinend zur Zeit nur das istar, was meinem Vorhaben nicht ganz entgegen kommt.

Jetzt schaue ich, wie ich am Besten die Arbeitsschritte in AE anlege...

Danke und Gruß
Yamani


----------



## goela (9. August 2005)

Schau Dir doch mal folgendes Tutorial an - hilft vielleicht weiter! Hier


----------

